# wanting to learn how to port miui



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm wanting someone who can teach me how to port miui to a device I have the moto electrify (photon 4g) or at least point me n the right direction I figure its better to try to do this than complain there's no miui Tom for my phone thanks to anyone who can help

Sent from my glitched cm7 mesmerize using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

+1 I have been looking for such a guide as well (different phone though). I found this, but I wasn't too sure about the legitimacy. I would test it on my OG Droid, but idk what to use as a base...


----------

